# Lampe ohne Erdungskabel anschließen gefährlich?



## Herbboy (1. Oktober 2009)

*Lampe ohne Erdungskabel anschließen gefährlich?*

Ich hab mir einen "Wandspot" gekauft, der links neben meinen PC-Tisch soll, weil für ne normale Schreibtischlampe der Platz was eng ist. Der Wandspot ist eigentlich zur Montage an ein Stromkabel gedacht, das "aus der Wand" kommt. Ich wollte aber einfach nur ein Kabel mit Kippschalter dranmachen und den Spot quasi als "Schreibtischlampe an der Wand" benutzen.

Das Problem: das Kabel mit dem Kippschalter hat als Kabel nur blau+braun, also die Stromkabel. Die Lampe hat innen aber auch noch nen Anschluss für das grün-gelbe Massekabel.

*MUSS man Masse mitanschließen*, oder kann man das auch weglassen? 


ps: ich hab durchaus Erfahrung bei so was, hab schon viele Deckenlampen angeschlossen, auch Steckdosen gatauscht/montiert usw. - aber hier WEISS ich es einfach nicht... ^^


----------



## Malkav85 (1. Oktober 2009)

*AW: Lampe ohne Erdungskabel anschließen gefährlich?*

Also ich weiss es leider auch nicht hundert Prozent, jedoch ist es durchaus möglich, die Lampe so anzuschließen. Du solltest sie halt dann immer wieder aus schalten, sobald du länger weg gehst, da es doch wahrscheinlich ist durchs nicht vorhandene Massekabel einen Kurzschluss zu verursachen.


----------



## Olstyle (1. Oktober 2009)

*AW: Lampe ohne Erdungskabel anschließen gefährlich?*

Funktionieren würde es, der VDE dagegen sagt es ist verboten da lebensgefährlich.

Allerdings kannst du einen Stromkreis ja auch unterbrechen ohne gleich alle Leitungen zu öffnen. Es spricht also nichts dagegen den PE an der Lampe an zu schließen und mit dem Schalter "nur" die beiden anderen Leiter zu unterbrechen.


----------



## Herbboy (1. Oktober 2009)

*AW: Lampe ohne Erdungskabel anschließen gefährlich?*

also, ich möchte es schon genau wissen: worin genau besteht die gefahr? könnte das gehäuse dann unter strom stehen? das ist halt aus metall, wenn das also nicht so geht, dann tausch ich die lampe um.

und was ist "der PE" ? ich hab halt viel PRAKTISCHE erfahrung, das war's dann aber  

und wie wird das dann überhaupt bei schreitischlampen gemacht, wenn das mit der masse so relevant ist? die haben ja auch zu 99% nur den normalen eurostecker, also 2 leitungen ohne masse...


----------



## taks (1. Oktober 2009)

*AW: Lampe ohne Erdungskabel anschließen gefährlich?*

Im Notfall kannst du auch den Neutralleiter an die Erd/Masseklemme anschliessen.
Ist zwar auch nicht ganz konform aber erfüllt seinen Zweck.

Das Risiko liegt darin dass das Gehäuse durch einen Defekt stromführend werden könnte. Wenn du dann das Gehäuse berührst bist du der Neutralleiter und wirst gebraten. Wenn der Stromkreis mit einem FI abgesichert ist, kann dir schonmal relativ wenig passieren da dieser den Stromkreis unterbricht wenn Strom nicht durch den Neutrallleiter wieder zurück fliesst.
Wenn du jetzt den Neutralleiter an die Masse hängst wird im Falle das das Gehäuse stromführend wird der Strom über den Neutralleiter abgeleitet da dieser einen geringeren Widerstand hat als ein Mensch. (Der Strom nimmt immer den Weg des geringsten Widerstandes) Dir sollte dann eigentlich nichts passieren. 

Garantieren tuh ich es aber ned


----------



## Imens0 (1. Oktober 2009)

*AW: Lampe ohne Erdungskabel anschließen gefährlich?*

wenn ein eurostecker dran ist dann braucht man keine Erde, da das Gehäuse normal aus Kunststoff ist. Wenn aber ein Erde-Anschluss vorhanden ist sollte der auch angeschlossen werden. Der ist nicht umsonst da. Natürlich gehts auch ohne aber wenn das Gehäuse dann unter Strom steht dann kriegst du halt eine wenn der PE nicht angeschlossen ist. Also ich würd ihn nicht weg lassen.


----------



## Olstyle (1. Oktober 2009)

*AW: Lampe ohne Erdungskabel anschließen gefährlich?*



Herbboy schrieb:


> also, ich möchte es schon genau wissen: worin genau besteht die gefahr? könnte das gehäuse dann unter strom stehen? das ist halt aus metall, wenn das also nicht so geht, dann tausch ich die lampe um.


Genau das. Es könnte Strom auf der Lampe stehen und trotzdem die Sicherung drin bleiben. ->Tödlich


> und wie wird das dann überhaupt bei schreitischlampen gemacht, wenn das mit der masse so relevant ist? die haben ja auch zu 99% nur den normalen eurostecker, also 2 leitungen ohne masse...


So:
Schutzisolierung ? Wikipedia

Manche(Halogenstrahler etc.) haben aber auch einen Traffo, so dass an der Lampe selbst nur noch ungefährliche Spannungen anliegen.


----------



## Sash (1. Oktober 2009)

*AW: Lampe ohne Erdungskabel anschließen gefährlich?*

erde bzw pe ist dafür da, um im falle eines kurzschlusses bzw gehäuse schluss den strom direkt abzuleiten worauf dann die sicherung wegen überlast auslösen soll. sollte die lampe ein metallisches gehäuse haben und du keinen gelb/grünen anschliesst, und der stromführende draht locker sich und kommt gegens gehäuse, ist der nächste der dann die lampe ausversehen berührt tot. letzendlich, geht auf dein eigenes risiko.


----------



## Herbboy (1. Oktober 2009)

*AW: Lampe ohne Erdungskabel anschließen gefährlich?*



taks schrieb:


> Im Notfall kannst du auch den Neutralleiter an die Erd/Masseklemme anschliessen.
> Ist zwar auch nicht ganz konform aber erfüllt seinen Zweck.


 
ähm, kannst du das mal anders ausdrücken? ich kenn die bezeichnungen halt nicht  


würde es denn gehen, wenn ich ein (altes) kaltgerätekabel nehme, es durchtrenne und den schalter dort dann einbaue und das masse kabel dann einfach durchlaufen lassen, also so wie im anhang? oder müßte auch das massekabel ein/ausgeschaltet werden?


----------



## Imens0 (1. Oktober 2009)

*AW: Lampe ohne Erdungskabel anschließen gefährlich?*

so gehts. also ist genau richtig. Hauptsache der gelb grüne ist immer dran.


----------



## Olstyle (1. Oktober 2009)

*AW: Lampe ohne Erdungskabel anschließen gefährlich?*

Das würde gehen.
EDIT: Zu lahm -.-


----------



## taks (1. Oktober 2009)

*AW: Lampe ohne Erdungskabel anschließen gefährlich?*



Herbboy schrieb:


> ähm, kannst du das mal anders ausdrücken? ich kenn die bezeichnungen halt nicht


 
Der nicht Stromführende Leiter beim Schalter an die Masse bei der Lampe anschliessen.


Aber das was du da skiziert hast ist natürlich besser.


----------



## Olstyle (1. Oktober 2009)

*AW: Lampe ohne Erdungskabel anschließen gefährlich?*

Dann hast du immer noch keinen Schutzleiter in der Schaltung und damit das gleiche Risiko wie ganz ohne Leitung am PE-Anschluss.


----------



## Herbboy (1. Oktober 2009)

*AW: Lampe ohne Erdungskabel anschließen gefährlich?*

o.k, dann schau ich mal, ob ich das so mache wie in meiner zeichnung, oder ob ich doch lieber nen platz für ne kleine schreibtischschlampe - äh... lampe suche. 


der spot kostete grad mal 8€, aber der schalter mit kabel allein schon fast 4€ bezahlt... vlt. geh ich das zeug doch lieber umtauschen... ^^


----------



## rabit (13. Oktober 2009)

*AW: Lampe ohne Erdungskabel anschließen gefährlich?*

Also wenn Du elektrotechnisch nicht bewandert bist kauf dir eine fertige Lampe und riskier nicht dein und das Leben die bei dir verkehren bin Elektrotechniker und werde es dir nicht erklären weil missverständnisse bei so etwas teuer bezahlt werden.


----------



## Herbboy (13. Oktober 2009)

*AW: Lampe ohne Erdungskabel anschließen gefährlich?*

ich hab mir nun doch ne kleine schreibtischlampe gesucht und bau den spot bei gelegenheit mal an eine dafür vorgesehene stelle an der wand, oder ich besorge einen stecker+kabel mit schutzkontakt/masse und möglichst noch nem schalter.


----------



## rebel4life (16. Oktober 2009)

*AW: Lampe ohne Erdungskabel anschließen gefährlich?*

Der Schutzleiter MUSS angeschlossen werden. Einfach den "N" draufzuklemmen funktioniert nicht - schon mal am Stecker gedreht? 

Its magic - "L1/2/3" ist aufeinmal "N"!

Das was du da machst ist ein unzulässiger Betrieb. 

Einfach ein Anschlusskabel mit PE nehmen, der darf auch nicht geschaltet werden.


----------



## Schachi (17. Oktober 2009)

*AW: Lampe ohne Erdungskabel anschließen gefährlich?*

Das ist ne einfach lampe, kein hight end strom dingsda ^^ 
Der null leiter wird sehr oft nicht angeschlossen, auch bei geräten wo es sehr viel gefährlicher wäre als bei ner einfachen lampe.


----------



## rebel4life (17. Oktober 2009)

*AW: Lampe ohne Erdungskabel anschließen gefährlich?*

Bitte sei ruhig wenn du kaum/keine Ahnung hast.

Der Nullleiter (auch Neutralleiter genannt) wird bis auf manche Drehstromgeschichten immer benötigt. Er dient auch ganz klar nicht dem Personenschutz sondern er ist zwingend als "Rückleiter" erforderlich.

Wenn ein Mensch an das Gehäuse hinlagt und nen ordentlichen Stromschlag abbekommen hat, an dessen Folgen gestorben ist, ist es scheissegal ob das eine Lampe oder eine 10000€ Anlage war. Fakt ist der Mensch ist tot, weil jemand die Lampe in einem unzulässigen Betrieb verwendet hat.


----------



## rabit (17. Oktober 2009)

*AW: Lampe ohne Erdungskabel anschließen gefährlich?*

@ Sachi 
mal ganz zurückhalten wenn Du keine Ahnung davon hast Du musst nicht ein "highend" Ding haben um einen Stromschlag zu kriegen.
Wenn Du den Nulleiter nicht anschliesst funzt die Lampe nicht.

Bei Drehströmern mit Sternpunkt bei einem Motor ist ein Nulleiter nicht erforderlich.
Bei Wechselstrom benötigst Du immer einen Nulleiter wo soll den der Strom in der pos. Phase hin und wo soll der Strom in der neg. Phase herkommen?????


----------



## Herbboy (17. Oktober 2009)

*AW: Lampe ohne Erdungskabel anschließen gefährlich?*



rebel4life schrieb:


> Der Schutzleiter MUSS angeschlossen werden. Einfach den "N" draufzuklemmen funktioniert nicht - schon mal am Stecker gedreht?
> 
> Its magic - "L1/2/3" ist aufeinmal "N"!
> 
> ...


 
welche anschlussart wäre unzulässig? 

und was meinst du mit "darf nicht gechaltet werden" ? ein 3 adrigeskabel mit schalter müßte doch gehen - oder nicht? warum dann nicht? fast eine identsiche lampe gab es in dem laden auch mit schalter AN der lampe ^^


----------



## rebel4life (17. Oktober 2009)

*AW: Lampe ohne Erdungskabel anschließen gefährlich?*

Wenn du die Lampe ohne PE/Schutzleiter/Schutzerde anschließt, obwohl sie für dessen Anschluss gebaut ist, dann betreibst du sie in einem unzulässigen Betrieb.

Das mit dem 3 adrigen Kabel wäre zulässig, dabei dürften aber nur die beiden stromführenden geschaltet werden, was ja bei den fertigen eh der Fall ist.


----------



## Olstyle (17. Oktober 2009)

*AW: Lampe ohne Erdungskabel anschließen gefährlich?*

Ich denke was hier für Verwirrung gesorgt hat war der Begriff "schalten".
rebel4life meinte das Einfügung in eine Schaltung, herbboy dagegen das An/Ausschalten.

Also anschließen(=schalten) darf man die Lampe nur mit allen drei Adern. Ist das der Fall ist das öffnen/schließen der Schaltung mit einem Schalter(=schalten) natürlich erlaubt.


----------



## rabit (18. Oktober 2009)

*AW: Lampe ohne Erdungskabel anschließen gefährlich?*

Ja der Schutzleiter muss eine stätige durchgehende Verbindung haben egal ob Lampe an oder aus ist.


----------



## Herbboy (18. Oktober 2009)

*AW: Lampe ohne Erdungskabel anschließen gefährlich?*

also, dann ist es genau so wie in meiner zeichnung posting #9 korrekt? deswegen war ich so verwirrt, weil rebel ohne zitat meinte "es ist unzulässig" - ich wußte nicht, WELCHE der ideen er damit meinte... sind ja schon mehrere postings auch nach meinr zeichnung dagewesen.

ich werd aber trotzdem einen entsprechenden schalter KAUFEN gehen und nicht selber basteln


----------



## Olstyle (18. Oktober 2009)

*AW: Lampe ohne Erdungskabel anschließen gefährlich?*

Die Zeichnung ist absolut korrekt.


----------



## Sash (18. Oktober 2009)

*AW: Lampe ohne Erdungskabel anschließen gefährlich?*

naja nicht zuläßig ist so ne sache.. du darfst das ding dann keinen andrehen, aber was du selber damit machst ist deine sache und geht auf eigenes risiko.


----------



## Wolf78 (18. Oktober 2009)

*AW: Lampe ohne Erdungskabel anschließen gefährlich?*

Ich will mal ganz vorsichtig sein mit meiner behauptung . Bei mir aus der Decke kommen auch nur 2 Kabel + und - . Wenn aber eine lampe 3 Anschlüsse hat also noch den ,,N" ,habe ich gehört man sollte das - (minus ) kabel mit auf ,,N" brücken . Bitte berichtigt mich wenn das falsch ist .


----------



## Sash (18. Oktober 2009)

*AW: Lampe ohne Erdungskabel anschließen gefährlich?*

ähm du meinst pe.. und ich würds nicht tun.


----------



## rebel4life (18. Oktober 2009)

*AW: Lampe ohne Erdungskabel anschließen gefährlich?*

Ruf den Fachmann und gut.

Du hast keinen Plus und keinen Minus, hierbei handelt es sich um Wechselspannung!

Es gibt den L1-L3 (braun, schwarz), diese haben gegen Erde ein Potenzial von 230VAC, dann noch der Neutralleiter (hellblau), der ist gegen Erde neutral und den Schutzleiter (gelb-grün).

Das was du beschreibst ist absoluter Müll, das macht man nur bei der klassischen Nullung und da hat man nur 2 Adern, einmal die Phase (L1-L3) und den PEN (hellblau). Den hellblauen klemmt man dabei dann auf den Schutzleiteranschluss, dieses System wird aber nicht mehr verbaut, ist nur noch in älteren Häusern aufgrund des Bestandschutzes vorzufinden.

Bitte nicht mit Halbwissen um sich werfen, das kann *tödlich* sein!!!


----------



## Wolf78 (18. Oktober 2009)

*AW: Lampe ohne Erdungskabel anschließen gefährlich?*



rebel4life schrieb:


> Ruf den Fachmann und gut.
> 
> Du hast keinen Plus und keinen Minus, hierbei handelt es sich um Wechselspannung!
> 
> ...





Lese doch mal meinen Text richtig . Ich habe keine Ahnung davon,hab ich ach so geschrieben . Es sollte berichtigt werden !! 

Das hast Du auch damit getan ( Danke ). Wieder mal was dazu gelernt . Aber der Ton macht die Musik . Ich könnte dir mit sicherheit auch etliche Fragen stellen die Du nicht sicher beantworten könntest . Nur weil Du es besser weist ,spielste Dich auf als währste der grosser Könner . Meist sind solche leute ein nichts . 
Aber gut lassen wir es dabei .


----------



## rebel4life (18. Oktober 2009)

*AW: Lampe ohne Erdungskabel anschließen gefährlich?*

Sowas kannst du in der Form einer Frage schreiben, aber dein Post wirkt auf den Laien eher wie ein Tipp. 

Man muss sowas einfach drastisch kommentieren, ansonsten kann es gefährlich werden. Vor allem mit Strom...


----------



## Wolf78 (18. Oktober 2009)

*AW: Lampe ohne Erdungskabel anschließen gefährlich?*



rebel4life schrieb:


> Sowas kannst du in der Form einer Frage schreiben, aber dein Post wirkt auf den Laien eher wie ein Tipp.
> 
> Man muss sowas einfach drastisch kommentieren, ansonsten kann es gefährlich werden. Vor allem mit Strom...




OK . Hab verstanden . Und was gerlernt . Mit Strom ist nicht zu Spassen . Trotzdem Danke . Hätte ich echt nicht gewust . Und weil ich es nicht wuste hab ich meine Lampen von einem Elektriker anschiesen lassen .


----------



## feivel (19. Oktober 2009)

*AW: Lampe ohne Erdungskabel anschließen gefährlich?*

gg..ich werd jetzt gleich bestimmt als wahnsinnig bezeichnet,..aber ich hab alle lampen und sogar den herd selbst angeschlossen....


----------



## Olstyle (19. Oktober 2009)

*AW: Lampe ohne Erdungskabel anschließen gefährlich?*

Wenn du die paar Leitungen die es im Haus gibt auseinander halten kannst spricht da ja auch nichts dagegen.
Nur gibt es offensichtlich Leute die noch nicht ein mal den Unterschied zwischen Gleich- und Wechselstrom kennen und die sollten das sicher nicht machen.


----------



## Herbboy (19. Oktober 2009)

*AW: Lampe ohne Erdungskabel anschließen gefährlich?*

und herd anschließen - sofern es starkstrom ist - ist meines wissens auch versicherungstechnuisch ein problem... ^^

deckenlampen hab ich auch schon mehrere angeschlossen, das ist ja dann auch kein problem, wenn man weiß, welche kabel für was da ist und die lampen dann ja eindeutig gekennzeichnet sind. oder auch mal neue steckdosen + schalter eingebaut, das ist auch kein problem. 

und ich hab auch schonmal eine gewischt bekommen, als ich beim renovieren nen schalter in der küche freigelegt hatte (sicherung dabei natürlich raus), dann nach dem streichen der wand sicherung wieder rein (sonst is in der ganzen wohnung kein strom) - und später nachts schlaftrunken im dunkeln den schalter gesucht hatte... 


btw: ein bekannter meiner eltern ist seit 40 jahren elektriker und läßt die sicherungen immer drin, wenn er lampen usw. montiert ^^


----------



## Gast XXXX (19. Oktober 2009)

*AW: Lampe ohne Erdungskabel anschließen gefährlich?*



Herbboy schrieb:


> ...und herd anschließen - sofern es starkstrom ist - ist meines wissens auch versicherungstechnuisch ein problem... ^^...



Richtig bemerkt steht auch in jeder Bedienungsanleitung.
Das Anschließen ist nur von geeigneten Fachpersonal durchzuführen.




Herbboy schrieb:


> ...btw: ein bekannter meiner eltern ist seit 40 jahren elektriker und läßt die sicherungen immer drin, wenn er lampen usw. montiert ^^...



Hhm, bin zwar auch gelernter Elektroinstallateur und mach das manchmal auch, aber das ist dann ehrlich gesagt nur Faulheit,
denn arbeiten unter Spannung sind untersagt. Außerdem verstößt man gegen die 5 Sicherheitsregeln,
das heißt bei einem Unfall wird die BG (Berufsgenossenschaft) halt nicht zahlen.

MfG Conner


----------



## Spasstiger (19. Oktober 2009)

*AW: Lampe ohne Erdungskabel anschließen gefährlich?*

Elektriker sollten in solchen Fällen immer den gleichen Tipp geben: Finger weg und einen qualifizierten Fachmann holen.
Es wurde zwar im Thread alles Relevante zum Thema erwähnt, aber dennoch schützt das nicht vor Verwirrungen. Ich werde mich hüten, einen Tipp zu geben, nachher passiert was und mir gehts an den Kragen ("der hat aber gesagt ...").


----------



## Herbboy (19. Oktober 2009)

*AW: Lampe ohne Erdungskabel anschließen gefährlich?*



conner75 schrieb:


> Hhm, bin zwar auch gelernter Elektroinstallateur und mach das manchmal auch, aber das ist dann ehrlich gesagt nur Faulheit,
> denn arbeiten unter Spannung sind untersagt. Außerdem verstößt man gegen die 5 Sicherheitsregeln,
> das heißt bei einem Unfall wird die BG (Berufsgenossenschaft) halt nicht zahlen.
> 
> MfG Conner


 das is klar - ich frag mich daher auch: kann man von einer normalen hausstromleitung, also zB beim einbau einer lampe oder so, überhaupt dermaßen eine gewischt bekommen, dass wirklich was passiert? 

bie unserem bekannten is das aber nicht nur reine faulheit: der hat bei meinen eltern neulich ne lampe angebracht, wir wollten dann die sicherung abschalten, da meinte der "nee, lass nur..."


----------



## Sash (19. Oktober 2009)

*AW: Lampe ohne Erdungskabel anschließen gefährlich?*

weißt du überhaupt was genau dann passiert, was passieren kann und vorallem was genau so gefährlich daran ist?


----------



## Gast XXXX (19. Oktober 2009)

*AW: Lampe ohne Erdungskabel anschließen gefährlich?*

@herbboy

Hier mal ein LINK zum Thema ich glaub das sollte zur Warnung reichen.

"ne lass nur ..." mal weiterfür
- ich mach das schon seit Jahren so und es ist nie was passiert. (Glück)
- ein Elektriker muß Strom abkönnen. (Sarkasmus, das sagte auch mein Lehrmeister)
- sonst mußte noch mal dahin, um es wieder einzuschalten. (Faulheit)

PS:

* Strom macht klein, schwarz und häßlich!*




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## rebel4life (19. Oktober 2009)

*AW: Lampe ohne Erdungskabel anschließen gefährlich?*

Klar. Der Strom am Herd ist kein anderer als wie z.B. der bei der Lampe, nur dass du beim Herd in der Regel alle 3 Phasen hast.

230V gegen Erde bleiben es immer.


----------



## Sash (19. Oktober 2009)

*AW: Lampe ohne Erdungskabel anschließen gefährlich?*

ist in der regel aber höher abgesichert.. 25A oder so..


----------



## Gast XXXX (19. Oktober 2009)

*AW: Lampe ohne Erdungskabel anschließen gefährlich?*

@ Sash

Falsch, auch nur mit 16A abgesichert, der Querschnitt ist nur großer meist 2,5 mm².


----------



## Herbboy (19. Oktober 2009)

*AW: Lampe ohne Erdungskabel anschließen gefährlich?*



conner75 schrieb:


> @herbboy
> 
> Hier mal ein LINK zum Thema ich glaub das sollte zur Warnung reichen.


 nee, ich brauch ja keine wanrung - ich wollte nur wissen, wie gefährlich ne blanke "hausleitung" ist, und das beantwortet der link leider nicht, da nicht zu erkennen ist, ob die leute "nur" ne blanke leitung kurz angepackt haben oder was anderes passiert ist zB in verbindung mit nem gerät, so das viel mehr ampere flossen als "normal" usw.


----------



## Olstyle (19. Oktober 2009)

*AW: Lampe ohne Erdungskabel anschließen gefährlich?*

Wenn du die 230V "richtig" erwischt und keine Sicherung rein spielt sind starke Verbrennungen bis Tot durch Herzstillstand das Ergebnis.

Da es aber in jedem Haushalt Sicherungen gibt/geben muss reicht die Spanne in der Regel wohl eher vom psychischen Schock bis zu leichten Verbrennungen.


----------



## rebel4life (19. Oktober 2009)

*AW: Lampe ohne Erdungskabel anschließen gefährlich?*

Sicherung spielt nicht mit. Die löst erst bei rund 5 fachem Nennstrom aus, der thermische Auslöser braucht Minuten bis Stunden, zumal eh schon 50mA für den Exitus reichen.

Pauschal zu sagen wie das Teil abgesichert ist ist Humbug.


----------



## night-ger (19. Oktober 2009)

*AW: Lampe ohne Erdungskabel anschließen gefährlich?*

und was ist mit fi sicherungen bin schon mal bei glühbirnenwechsel bei einer angeschalteten lape an die gewinde kontakte gekommen und das hat nur gezuckt wie beim e zaun. 50mA und wie viel V???
10 000 oder mehr?
wenn er so eine fi sicherung hat?
weiß aber net  wie weit das bus system da zwischengefunkt hat


----------



## Olstyle (19. Oktober 2009)

*AW: Lampe ohne Erdungskabel anschließen gefährlich?*

Mit "Sicherung" meinte ich einen FI und der schaltet schon vor den 50mA Fehlerstrom relativ zuverlässig und schnell.
Wenn man keinen hat sondern nur LS-Schalter sieht das natürlich anders aus, kommt afaik quasi gar nicht mehr vor.


----------



## Sash (19. Oktober 2009)

*AW: Lampe ohne Erdungskabel anschließen gefährlich?*

ähm in der alten wohnung war unser herd mit 25 abgesichert..


----------



## Gast XXXX (19. Oktober 2009)

*AW: Lampe ohne Erdungskabel anschließen gefährlich?*



Olstyle schrieb:


> Mit "Sicherung" meinte ich einen FI und der schaltet schon vor den 50mA Fehlerstrom relativ zuverlässig und schnell.



Richtig soll bei max 28mA innerhalb von max 150ms auslösen.



Sash schrieb:


> ähm in der alten wohnung war unser herd mit 25 abgesichert..



Kann sein, dann war der Querschnitt des Kabels größer und der Herd war vom Sicherungskasten weit weg. Aber im Normalfall reichen 16A aus.


----------



## Herbboy (19. Oktober 2009)

*AW: Lampe ohne Erdungskabel anschließen gefährlich?*



night-ger schrieb:


> und was ist mit fi sicherungen bin schon mal bei glühbirnenwechsel bei einer angeschalteten lape an die gewinde kontakte gekommen und das hat nur gezuckt wie beim e zaun.


 eben, das mein ich ja. ist das einfach nur grandioses megapech, wenn in so einem fall dann mehr passiert? würd mich sonst nämlich auch wundern, dass es in D "nur" 200 tote inkl. starkstromopfer pro jahr gibt ^^


----------



## Sash (19. Oktober 2009)

*AW: Lampe ohne Erdungskabel anschließen gefährlich?*

kommt immer drauf an wie hoch der widerstand ist denn man zur erde bildet und wie lange man kleben bleibt. bei richtig starkstrom sinds meist die verbrennungen, die einen töten. zuhause wäre es eher die herzrythmusstörungen. unser herz wird elektrisch angesteuert, und wenn wir die 230v mit 50hz abbekommen übersteuert diese spannung die körpereigene, dann versucht das herz die 50hz einzuhalten was es natürlich nicht schaft, es fängt an zu flattern, blut wird nicht mehr richtig gepumpt, tod. sollte man so einen richtig abbekommen haben, am besten von arm zu arm, und das auch noch für ne sekunde sollte man ein ekg machen lassen um zu schauen obs noch eine normale sinuskurve hinlegt..


----------



## rebel4life (19. Oktober 2009)

*AW: Lampe ohne Erdungskabel anschließen gefährlich?*

Meine Güte, wan verstehen die Leute endlich, dass der "Starkstrom" exakt der gleiche ist wie der für die normalen Geräte nur mit 3 Phasen? >.<

Der Fi ist auch kein Allheimittel und dient nur dem Personenschutz sobald ein Fehlerstrom auftritt. Wenn man zwischen N und L1 oder zwischen 2 Phasen hängt juckt es den RCD nicht.

Wenn du am Gewinde eine draufbekommen hast, dann wurde etwas bei dem Anschluss der Lampe falsch gemacht - man macht es immer so, dass N auf der Fassung liegt und die Phase hinten ist, damit man nicht ausversehen hinkommt.


----------



## Herbboy (19. Oktober 2009)

*AW: Lampe ohne Erdungskabel anschließen gefährlich?*



rebel4life schrieb:


> Meine Güte, wan verstehen die Leute endlich, dass der "Starkstrom" exakt der gleiche ist wie der für die normalen Geräte nur mit 3 Phasen? >.<


 also, mal halblang, ich denke mal sash meint wie ich in meinem letzten posting mit "starkstrompfer" halt den strom von hochspannungsleitungen, zB durch zB hochspannungsleitungen in güterbahnhöfen, wo ja immer wieder mal vollidioten auf waggons steigen, oder auch leute, die als mutprobe auf nen hochspannungsmast klettern, oder auch nen unfall auf technischen anlage, wo dann eben doch mal hochspannungs-geräte stehen usw.


----------



## dot (19. Oktober 2009)

*AW: Lampe ohne Erdungskabel anschließen gefährlich?*



conner75 schrieb:


> Richtig soll bei max 28mA innerhalb von max 150ms auslösen.



In Altbauten hab ich schon ganz andere Kaliber gesehen. Hausinstallationen die mit einem 0,5A FI abgesichert sind zum Beispiel


----------



## rebel4life (19. Oktober 2009)

*AW: Lampe ohne Erdungskabel anschließen gefährlich?*

Klarer Fall, der Herd wird direkt an den 20kV Masten angeschlossen, was denn sonst?



> meinst du jetzt mich? meine güte, ich meinte jetzt nicht "zu hause", sondern unglücke durch


 


Ich wechseln die Glühlampen auch am Güterbahnhof.


----------



## Herbboy (19. Oktober 2009)

*AW: Lampe ohne Erdungskabel anschließen gefährlich?*



rebel4life schrieb:


> Ich wechseln die Glühlampen auch am Güterbahnhof.


lies nochmal meine formulierung. ich hab an keiner stelle was von starkstrom im haus erzählt von dem augenblick an, als du aufgeklärt hast, dass auch ein herd nur 230V bekommt (ich dachte, der bekäm ETWAS mehr - von 20k bin ich auch nicht ausgegangen...  )

aber die statistik mit den "opferzahlen" im wiki-link, DA sind halt auch "starkstromopfer" eben zB güterbahnhof-spasten usw. mit dabei und trotzdem "nur" 200 pro jahr - capice ?


----------



## Gast XXXX (19. Oktober 2009)

*AW: Lampe ohne Erdungskabel anschließen gefährlich?*



dot schrieb:


> In Altbauten hab ich schon ganz andere Kaliber gesehen. Hausinstallationen die mit einem 0,5A FI abgesichert sind zum Beispiel



Richtig diese halten sich auch an die DIN VDE 0100 T 482/08.97 und sind für den Brandschutz. Aber laut DIN VDE 0100 T 739/06.89 sollen in TN- und TT-Netzen zum zusätzlicher Schutz bei direktem Berühren in Wohnungen, FI-Schutzschalter mit IΔn ≤ 30 mA eingesetzt werden. Selbst in der DIN VDE 0100 T 701/05.84, in der es um die Absicherung in Feuchträumen geht, sind Steckdosen auch mit FI-Schutzschalter die bei IΔn ≤ 30 mA auslösen auszustatten. Wo waren denn diese FI-Schutzschalter eingebaut in der Wohnung (Sicherungskasten) direkt?


----------



## rebel4life (19. Oktober 2009)

*AW: Lampe ohne Erdungskabel anschließen gefährlich?*

Ich finde die Steckdosen mit Fi am chilligsten. 

Naja, bei uns zu Hause gibts kein Fi, würde ich einen einbauen, dürfte ich alles wechseln, sprich neuer Sicherungskasten, neue Sicherungen und das ist mir zu viel Arbeit.


----------



## Gast XXXX (19. Oktober 2009)

*AW: Lampe ohne Erdungskabel anschließen gefährlich?*

Falls ihr LS-Schalter in der Verteilung mit normaler Hutschiene habt ist das doch kein Problem.
Jeder namhafte Hersteller hat in seinem Programm FI-LS-Kombischalter, der einzige Nachteil dabei ist die Neuanordnung der Sicherungselemente, da so 'ne Kombi 2 Plätze im Sicherungskasten einnimmt.
Diese Installation darf natürlich nur von einem qualifizierten Fachmann/-betrieb ausgefürt werden. 
Aber die Lösung mit der FI-Steckdose ist natürlich auch nicht schlecht.


----------



## rebel4life (19. Oktober 2009)

*AW: Lampe ohne Erdungskabel anschließen gefährlich?*

Nö, ganz klassisch mit Neozed/Diazed.

Nix mit Schienen, wäre zu schön. Dank Bestandsschutz darf das Zeug bleiben.

Machen würde ich das eh selber, mach die Ausbildung zum Elektroniker und würde es nen bekannten Elektriker abnehmen lassen, jedoch hat das noch Zeit. xD

So ein Sicherungskasten samt mehr als 20-30 Sicherungen und FIs, dann noch Blitzschutz und dem restlichen Kram kann leicht mal ein paar Hundert Euro kosten.


----------



## rabit (19. Oktober 2009)

*AW: Lampe ohne Erdungskabel anschließen gefährlich?*

Lampe nicht mit Schalter versehen aber ganze Haus verkabelt ich faset nicht


----------



## Herbboy (19. Oktober 2009)

*AW: Lampe ohne Erdungskabel anschließen gefährlich?*



rabit schrieb:


> Lampe nicht mit Schalter versehen aber ganze Haus verkabelt ich faset nicht


 
wer jetzt? ^^


----------



## rabit (20. Oktober 2009)

*AW: Lampe ohne Erdungskabel anschließen gefährlich?*

Keiner ich meine das einige das mit dem Schalter noch nicht ganz eingeordnet haben und nun die Thematik auf Hausverkabelung erweitert wird.


----------



## JOJO (20. Oktober 2009)

*AW: Lampe ohne Erdungskabel anschließen gefährlich?*



rabit schrieb:


> Keiner ich meine das einige das mit dem Schalter noch nicht ganz eingeordnet haben und nun die Thematik auf Hausverkabelung erweitert wird.


 
Sehe ich genau so. 

Frage mal einfach:

1. Ist das Gehäuse der Lampe aus Metall, oder ist Metall eingelegt?

2. Kann es zu Berührungen des Metalls kommen?

3. Ist das Gehäuse allseitig geschlossen und aus Kuststoff?

4. Ist in der Montageanleitung (soweit vorhanden) eine An/ Einbaulage und vorgeschrieben? Wenn ja an diesem Pkt. ist eine andere Verwendung vom Hersteller nicht geprüft. D.h. Die Lampe wird ausserhalb ihrer Spezifikationen betrieben!

Ist ein Schutzleiteranschluss vorhanden, so ist dieser aufzulegen, sprich, anzuschließen! Der Betrieb der Lampe ohne Schutzleiter ist somit nach VDE untersagt, auch dann, wenn der Hersteller eine Zuleitung beilegt, welche den Betrieb ohne PE (Schutzleiter) nahelegt. Es sei denn, der Hersteller weist ausdrücklich darauf hin, das die Lampe auch ohne PE sicher betrieben werden kann!

Überdies ist bei der Belegung des Schalters zu beachten, das die Phase geschaltet wird, um zu vermeiden, das Spannung bei vermeintlicher Abschaltung dennoch anliegt.

Ebenso ist bei der Belegung der Lampenfassung darauf zu achten, das das Gewindeteil mit dem Nullleiter belegt wird. Dies geschieht aufgrund des Berührungsschutzes beim Einschrauben des Leuchtmittels!

Beim Anschluss der Kabel ist die VDE einzuhalten. Dies bedeutet, das die Anschlusslitzen mit Aderendhülsen ausgestatt werden, um Quetschungen des Leites zu vermeiden und um Übergangswiderstände zu minimieren!

Wird die Lampe mit einem Stecker ausgestattet ist auf richtige Belegung zu achten!

In der Lampe, sowie auch im Stecker, ist PE länger auszulegen als L und N, sodass bei einem Versagen der Zugentlastung und Abriss von L und N, PE weiter gewährleistet ist.

Konfektionieren darf jeder, nur sollte dieser auf seine eigene und auch auf die Sicherheit anderer Nutzer bedacht sein. Also sollte immer erst geprüft werden, ob die Anschlussleistung der Absicherung entspricht um eine Gefährdung abzuwenden, die Betriebssicherheit gewährleistet ist. Hört sich jetzt etwas dumm an bei einer Lampe, aber dafür lernen Elektriker mal eben 3,5 Jahre!

Fackelt die Bude ab, oder wird durch Stromschlag eine Person verletzt, und der Gutachter findet eine zur Schreibtischlampe umgebaute Wandleuchte, kommen unangenehme Fragen. Dies nur am Rande...


----------



## Herbboy (20. Oktober 2009)

*AW: Lampe ohne Erdungskabel anschließen gefährlich?*



JOJO schrieb:


> Sehe ich genau so.
> 
> Frage mal einfach:
> 
> ...


also, erstens ist das "problem" schon läääängst ad acta gelegt  

und zweitens ging es nie um ne schreibtischlampe, die ich an die wand anbringen sollte, sondern um einen wandspot ähnlich wie der hier , den ich zwar wie vorgesehen an einer wand (neben meinem schreibtsich) montieren wollte, aber anstelle eines "kabels aus der Wand" wollte ich ein Kabel inkl. Stecker und Schalter dafür anschließen, um den spot an eine Steckdose anschließen und vom schreibtsich aus ein/ausschalten zu können. 

inzwischen hab ich wie schon vorher gesagt ne normale schreibtischlampe und werd den spot irgendwo anders mal "wie vorgesehen" an eine wand oder decke montieren, wo auch ein entsprechendes kabel aus der wand kommt.


----------



## Sash (20. Oktober 2009)

*AW: Lampe ohne Erdungskabel anschließen gefährlich?*



rebel4life schrieb:


> Meine Güte, wan verstehen die Leute endlich, dass der "Starkstrom" exakt der gleiche ist wie der für die normalen Geräte nur mit 3 Phasen? >.<
> 
> Der Fi ist auch kein Allheimittel und dient nur dem Personenschutz sobald ein Fehlerstrom auftritt. Wenn man zwischen N und L1 oder zwischen 2 Phasen hängt juckt es den RCD nicht.
> 
> Wenn du am Gewinde eine draufbekommen hast, dann wurde etwas bei dem Anschluss der Lampe falsch gemacht - man macht es immer so, dass N auf der Fassung liegt und die Phase hinten ist, damit man nicht ausversehen hinkommt.


 
_*entfernt* "tut aber nix zur sache"..._
 und ja, ich meine die richtig fetten dinger die wir bei den baustellen von siemens zb hatten. schonmal gesehen was passiert wenn jemand einer 100kv anlage zu nahe kommt? ich meine wirklich nur zu nahe, nichtmal berührt. ab unter einen meter springt ein lichtbogen zu dir über, du gehst in einem flammenbogen auf und.. das wars. wenn ich von starkstrom rede, rede ich von jenseits der 100A.


----------



## NCphalon (20. Oktober 2009)

*AW: Lampe ohne Erdungskabel anschließen gefährlich?*

Ma könnte den Fred ma so langsam in "Der Elektriker (oder die dies gern werden wollen/glauben dass sies schon sind)-Laber Thread" umbenennen^^


----------



## rebel4life (20. Oktober 2009)

*AW: Lampe ohne Erdungskabel anschließen gefährlich?*

So, jetzt gehen wir wie ich schon sagte von der Lampe an der Decke zu Betriebsanlagen mit mehreren kV über, ein nahtloser Übergang.


----------



## Gast XXXX (20. Oktober 2009)

*AW: Lampe ohne Erdungskabel anschließen gefährlich?*

Hi hi, Lichtbogen bei jenseits von 100A. 

Den bekommst du schon hin, wenn du ne 63A NH-Sicherung unter Last rausnehmen mußt. (z.B. Stromabschaltung eines säumigen Kunden)
Selbst bei ner 16A Sicherung kannst du nen Lichtbogen erzeugen, naja egal, was bei Trafostationen und Umspannwerken für Ströme fließen,
sollte jedem der in dem Fachgebiet zu tun hat wissen. Da muß man nicht mit Firmen, ich sag jetzt mal, "angeben" in denen man mal war.
Bitte nicht übelnehmen Sash. 


Zum Thema Starkstrom sag ich nur soviel, das der Volksmund zum Dreiphasenwechselstrom halt Starkstrom oder auch Kraftstrom sagt,
naja eingeweihte Fachmänner wissen natürlich das das Niederspannung ist. 
Also bitte keine Streitereien um dieses Thema.

MfG Conner


----------



## Herbboy (20. Oktober 2009)

*AW: Lampe ohne Erdungskabel anschließen gefährlich?*



conner75 schrieb:


> Zum Thema Starkstrom sag ich nur soviel, das der Volksmund zum Dreiphasenwechselstrom halt Starkstrom oder auch Kraftstrom sagt,
> naja eingeweihte Fachmänner wissen natürlich das das Niederspannung ist.


vielleicht wurde das dem "volksmund" früher sogar seitens der fachwelt so eingetrichtert, damit der laie auf KEINEN fall selber da rumfummelt 


im anhang btw ein schöner lichtbogen...


----------



## Gast XXXX (20. Oktober 2009)

*AW: Lampe ohne Erdungskabel anschließen gefährlich?*

Das kann gut möglich sein, aber darüber möchte ich jetzt keine Abhandlung verfassen. 

EDIT: Licht + Bogen = "Wortspiel" 
http://www.kirchenblaettchen.de/blo...t/myfotos/lichtbogen/Hospiz_Logo (Medium).jpg


----------



## Sash (20. Oktober 2009)

*AW: Lampe ohne Erdungskabel anschließen gefährlich?*



rebel4life schrieb:


> So, jetzt gehen wir wie ich schon sagte von der Lampe an der Decke zu Betriebsanlagen mit mehreren kV über, ein nahtloser Übergang.


 sag bloß, du hast das nicht? bestimmt so ein öko-freak der nur ne 7w sparlampe hat.. pff


----------



## Gast XXXX (20. Oktober 2009)

*AW: Lampe ohne Erdungskabel anschließen gefährlich?*

Bald sind wir alle ÖKO-FREAKS Sash!


----------



## Herbboy (20. Oktober 2009)

*AW: Lampe ohne Erdungskabel anschließen gefährlich?*

ich fänd es auch ziemlich beschämend, wenn wir im flur ne lampe anhaben, die mehr verbraucht als ein moderner laptop beim WoW per WLAN spielen... ^^


----------



## Olstyle (20. Oktober 2009)

*AW: Lampe ohne Erdungskabel anschließen gefährlich?*



rebel4life schrieb:


> So, jetzt gehen wir wie ich schon sagte von der Lampe an der Decke zu Betriebsanlagen mit mehreren kV über, ein nahtloser Übergang.


Mit dem Übergang konnte ich ja noch Leben, aber die Profilierung über Ausbildungsbetriebe und Berufe muss wirklich nicht sein und wurde deswegen auch gelöscht.

EDIT: Folgediskussionen zu dieser Entscheidung werden/wurden kommentarlos gelöscht.
Es ist zwar schön recht zu bekommen aber leider genau so Offtopic.


----------

